# Can I just say thank you?



## BenSki (Nov 16, 2013)

For all the posts and info here that keeps me cautious and aware!

Thank you!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Here's to keeping all your fingers (and other important body parts):thumbsup:


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

I am with you Benski. I am 46 and for the last 1o years or so have a whole new attitude towards working, and playing safe.

Like most others here I shake my head at crazy stuff I done back in my invincible days. 

Couple of things that I get particular on in my line of work is scaffolding instead of over-reaching on ladders, and wearing harnesses in all lifts all the time. 
I have really got away from working on walk boards up high.

Work safe.


----------

